# Grants for beginners



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I live in Washington state and would love to get funding go begin raising honeybees. Anyone know of any federal or state grants I should look into. It would be my first year and I am hoping the only one I would need financial assistance with.


----------



## Cabin (Nov 30, 2014)

foxyboxy89 said:


> I live in Washington state and would love to get funding go begin raising honeybees. Anyone know of any federal or state grants I should look into. It would be my first year and I am hoping the only one I would need financial assistance with.


Good to see that even liberals are interested in bees. 
Very rare to get grants for a hobby. If you intend to go commercial I am sure the SBA has loan programs. Check into CSA or crowd sourcing if you are looking for 'free' money.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

foxyboxy89 said:


> I live in Washington state and would love to get funding go begin raising honeybees. Anyone know of any federal or state grants I should look into. It would be my first year and I am hoping the only one I would need financial assistance with.


Me too! PM me if you want to make a donation to me!


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

jwcarlson said:


> Me too! PM me if you want to make a donation to me!


:thumbsup::lpf:


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Cabin said:


> Good to see that even liberals are interested in bees.
> Very rare to get grants for a hobby. If you intend to go commercial I am sure the SBA has loan programs. Check into CSA or crowd sourcing if you are looking for 'free' money.


 Doubtful the CSA will help. The Confederate States of America went defunct In 1865


----------



## Cabin (Nov 30, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> Doubtful the CSA will help. The Confederate States of America went defunct In 1865


Take a nap and look what happens.
Community Supported Agriculture, but you knew that.


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

AS CABIN says, you'll have to go the "please fund me" route. Haven't been brave enough to do that myself, but good luck (seriously) if you go that way.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I came across the grant ideal when looking through pinterest but that was back in 2008 and in different states that they were providing funding because of the scare of the drop in honeybee population. Just curious if that was still available and if it was in my state. Seeing responses now I would guess not. Being new to this I was unsure and wanted to explore my options.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Beeline Woodenware in Rochester (on Moon Rd off hwy12near the casino) has prices quite a bit lower than the mail order suppliers.

Go get 2 deep boxes with frames, and either one each bottom board, inner cover and top, or a sheet of clean CDX plywood. (Not a dirty scavenged one unless you also bring a new saw blade!)

Then get hold of me and we'll see what we can do about getting you some bees. 

Might cost you a pint at The Spar or Three Magnets in Oly, though


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok thank you so much. I will be sure to check it out and get back to you.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like the beeline woodenware is only an hour away! I thought the closest one was much further. Again thank you very much.


----------



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

There is such a program here in Kentucky. Its ran thru the Kentucky Agricultural Development Fund and the program is called County Agricultral Investment Program. Sign up should be coming out soon here in KY. If your selected its 50 cents on the dollar up to 2000$. This program is not just for bees, it also covers goats,sheep,swine,and rabbits. If you have a county extension office they could point you in the right direction also. I hope I get selected.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Government paying for hobbies. Only in the US.
Where are the golf, pingpong, tennis, knitting, gardening, metal detecting, bird watching, basketweaving, and scuba diving grants?

What kind of perverse society do we live in when someone thinks "Hey, I want to try this!" And one of the first reactions is to get on the internet and see if the government will foot the bill? Sad state of afairs.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Here in Virginia beekeepers are entitled to a free lunch, I think up to $200 per new hive. Of course there is no such thing as a free lunch, say 18 trillion in debt.
Johno


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

jwcarlson said:


> Government paying for hobbies. Only in the US.
> Where are the golf, pingpong, tennis, knitting, gardening, metal detecting, bird watching, basketweaving, and scuba diving grants?
> 
> What kind of perverse society do we live in when someone thinks "Hey, I want to try this!" And one of the first reactions is to get on the internet and see if the government will foot the bill? Sad state of afairs.


/

To be fair, Honeybees are very important agriculture livestock. Fairly certain there are similar grants out there for things like chicken, cattle, and anything else we raise to better our society. And it isnt just the beek who is benefitting from the hobby, as it supports natural trees and plants and crops. 

And before you think I'm some tree-hugging hippy, no I'm not, I'm fairly conservative. Heck, I support this over some the funding going towards our failing (least in our state) education system. We spent $8 billion in 2011 and we rank one of the lowest in the nation. $1 thousand for a "hobby" to encourage more bees seems like money well spent to me. Will have to see if I cant manage to get one and get my part-time beekeeping business going.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Why is picking my pocket for the public good always such a good idea? What a conservative concept!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Well folks get ready to have all your comments deleted if you suggest that the OP consider using their own money or sore back on this issue. This question is just a short rewrite of this thread ....... http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?307367-Goverment-grant-positives-negatives . where all the comments about keeping ones hands out of the pockets of others got deleted as "off topic"

I agree with Vance....... :applause:


Foxy boy.......Are you the grandson of some old lady out of Shelton who called me a few week back looking for packages for her grandson........ If so I now know why you want them for free..... Seems like the request for free stuff runs thick in the blood in that area.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

You don't need money to get started. 

I got started with beegums the moonshiners wanted at their stills. No money.

I taught beeks with nothing more than a hacksaw and a steak knife in Central America. And that was a US gov't program *and* on the front line of a armed insurgency. We scrapped nails from busted-up export crates and straightened them after heating them on beds of coals.

Up and coming beeks in Kern County are building their apiaries by being paid in dinks from their all-night jobs doing load and scatter at piecework in the Aymends. 

If you can scrap a fence board, you can build a hive. If you can't build a hive, you aren't going to be a beek -- cause we all need to build stuff.

No amount of money is going to change the essential jack-of-all-trades nature of the craft.

(I'm not on the right-wing end of the political spectrum, but on the hard-work and bootstrap end of character development).


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Sovek said:


> /
> 
> To be fair, Honeybees are very important agriculture livestock. Fairly certain there are similar grants out there for things like chicken, cattle, and anything else we raise to better our society. And it isnt just the beek who is benefitting from the hobby, as it supports natural trees and plants and crops.
> 
> And before you think I'm some tree-hugging hippy, no I'm not, I'm fairly conservative. Heck, I support this over some the funding going towards our failing (least in our state) education system. We spent $8 billion in 2011 and we rank one of the lowest in the nation. $1 thousand for a "hobby" to encourage more bees seems like money well spent to me. Will have to see if I cant manage to get one and get my part-time beekeeping business going.


The fact that it is there for chicken, beef, etc is just another reason that ALL of it should be gone. And I didn't think you or the OP were some tree-hugging hippy. You both strike me as overly willing to spend someone else's money on something you should be spending your own on. Pointing out the bloated waste of money in some other area as defense for bloated waste in another simply proves the point that it's all bloated waste. 



Vance G said:


> Why is picking my pocket for the public good always such a good idea? What a conservative concept!


No kidding.

Here is all I want out of life and I will be one happy camper: I want to keep as much of my own money as possible and use it for things that I want to use it for. I don't want to subsidize a cattle farmer, a chicken producer, or some guy buying two packages every spring and shaking them into his dead outs.

I will never be able to understand that mentality. So similar to the $8000 home buyer credit a few years back. My wife and I paying down student loan debt, saving what money we can, renting because we cannot afford a house just yet. And we got to subsidize $12,600,000,000 in "home buyer credits" for people deemed more deserving of our money than we were. If that doesn't stick in the craw of every single tax payer in this country then it is pretty much already lost in my opinion.

Not to mention the cash for clunkers boondoggle. My "tax" life in a nutshell so far... get out of college, drive a crappy car, live in a crappy rental... fund new cars and new houses for other people. The American Dream, no doubt. And now we're supposed to help pay for your beehives too?!



Honey-4-All said:


> Foxy boy.......Are you the grandson of some old lady out of Shelton who called me a few week back looking for packages for her grandson........ If so I now know why you want them for free..... Seems like the request for free stuff runs thick in the blood in that area.


Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Beardedbee1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yep I wish my post would have stayed on it cause it was loaded with TRUTH and people would rather just go stick their heads in the sand like a bunch of ostritches. Any way I think there's nothing g wrong with a taxpayer trying for a grant to get some of the tax dollars back. Ps so far I'm not responsible for any of this government debt you hear being talked about. If a grant can get more bees going I see it as a positive for the species. Once read that everyone should have a hive of bees. Observing a hive of bees teaches a lot of lessons. Hard work consistancy harmony just to name a few. And hell we give the bees a big bottle of syurp we are giving g them a " government grant " its all how you want to see things


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

foxyboxy89 said:


> I live in Washington state and would love to get funding go begin raising honeybees. Anyone know of any federal or state grants I should look into. It would be my first year and I am hoping the only one I would need financial assistance with.


In the interest of getting back on track with the OP. FoxyBoxy89, I found 800 private grant opportunities for you to apply for in your area to help fund your bees:
http://www.careerbuilder.com/jobseeker/jobs/jobresults.aspx?IPath=QH&qb=1&s_rawwords=&s_freeloc=shelton%2C+wa&s_jobtypes=ALL&sc_cmp2=js_findjob_home


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks jwcarlson. Much appreciated. I already have a job, I bust my ass 40 hours a week just like most of the good people on here. I live paycheck to paycheck, like most others also, beehives are just something I hope to get into so I can see if it's something a can make a business out of it. Something I could do for the area around me and a project I can share with my family.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you find a country where both those who gather and distribute the money for the grants work for free? 

As I have mentioned earlier the local FSA office bothers me to no end thaty I fillout my paperwork out so I can recieve my $50 "wheat or corn " check... 

I can guarantee you that the ladies that run that office are not working for free nor will be the $ flowing out of their "pension" once they retire.



If you live in Shelton you already have access to "wood" at a highly discounted price. Have you no friends, enemies, or former drug buddies that work at one of the local lumber or plywood mills? You can buy 2nds for 50 cents on the dollar in your town..


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like I better get my post made before _Barry _comes along with his _big eraser_! 


The State of Tennessee, in cooperation with the Tennessee Beekeepers Association and participating local clubs, does offer a 'hive grant program' to new beekeepers. However, that program limits each recipient to (1) grant hive. Read more details at this participating club page:
http://cookevillebeekeepers.com/tba-hive-grant

This program has been offered for a number of years, and is continuing in 2015. There are a number of conditions that the participants must agree to, including paid-up dues in the sponsoring organizations, and contributing a portion of 1st and 2nd year honey harvested (if any) to the program to assist in funding future hive grants. There are a total of (3) hive grants per each local club available, so participation is limited to 3 'new' beekeepers per club. In my local club (Davy Crockett Beekeepers Association), we hold a 'drawing' for the 3 hives if there are more than 3 'new' beekeepers desiring to participate in this program.

Funding is from a combination of State of TN, the state TBA, and each participating local club. Check with your local club to see if they are participating. I am reasonably confident that the State of Tennessee does not offer a larger scale program.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

foxyboxy89 said:


> Thanks jwcarlson. Much appreciated. I already have a job, I bust my ass 40 hours a week just like most of the good people on here. I live paycheck to paycheck, like most others also, beehives are just something I hope to get into so I can see if it's something a can make a business out of it. Something I could do for the area around me and a project I can share with my family.


I'd love to work 40 hours a week.

And if you're just getting by like everyone else why should everyone else fund you?


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I actually don't know anyone that works at the mill because 90% of the people there are junkies (or have been at one point or another) or pedophiles. I will, however, check out the "2nds" at the mills though. Thanks for the ideal.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

jwcarlson said:


> I'd love to work 40 hours a week.


Perhaps you should try using that site then.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Honey-4-All said:


> If you live in Shelton you already have access to "wood" at a highly discounted price. Have you no friends, enemies, or former drug buddies that work at one of the local lumber or plywood mills? You can buy 2nds for 50 cents on the dollar in your town..


you mentioned to someone in a post a while back about their clap trap flapping, maybe it was in response to a certain birds post.
anyway, you are out of line and your clap trap seems to flap just as much.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

This is what my wife and I did:
We saved up enough money to buy two nucs and equipment. It took us 6 months but it was worth the wait as we used that time to educate ourselves about bees. We continue to budget for bee expenses. Those 2 nucs have turned into 30 colonies through cutouts, honey sales, nuc sales, etc. Our "bee biz" is now self supporting and it funds Christmas and all equipment purchases. This year our goal is 50 hives.
Start today and you'll be one day closer to your goal


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

foxyboxy89 said:


> I already have a job, I bust my ass 40 hours a week just like most of the good people on here. I live paycheck to paycheck, like most others also........



*I'll let you on to a little known secret held by the rich and the famous.....*

1. The most successful beekeeper on here and elsewhere are rolling over with laughter about your 40 hour a week comment..

If you really think a life of success is garnered with just 40 hours a week you are highly misinformed. 

*The successful beeks put that much time in before lunch each week. All the bonus money comes after 50 or 60.....if not 70. 
*

Any beek worth his salt will be working at least 12 hours a day 6 days a week........ Especially this time of year. 

Starting next week we will be on 14-16 hours a day.......... Not including beesource time.

1. Get rid of your TV
2. Get rid of your BAR time
3. Get rid of your poker time
4. Get rid of your love life ( well...... maybe not all of it) 
5. Put on your focus hat and work your 40 hour a week mentality deep into the puget Sound!!!!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

foxyboxy89 said:


> I will, however, check out the "2nds" at the mills though. Thanks for the ideal.



A few weeks back I drove all the way from California to access some of that wood that's in your back yard. Paid about 45% of what the local California pricing would be. Its really a hidden gem in your back yard... Utilize it. 

One thing you could do is buy some of that wood and put together pallets and lids for other beeks. If priced correctly you could earn yourself a fat enough of a profit where you could pass through a years worth of "earnings" to buy 100 hives if you put in an extra 10-15 yours a week... Just an idea based on your local resources.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Honey-4-all I appreciate the advice. As I said I am new (as in only read about it and got some basic gear to help out local beekeepers and get hands on experience) by lids do you mean like inner and outer covers? I understand pallets for elevation and wind break and those are easy enough.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

foxyboxy89 said:


> Thanks jwcarlson. Much appreciated. I already have a job, I bust my ass 40 hours a week just like most of the good people on here. I live paycheck to paycheck, like most others also, beehives are just something I hope to get into so I can see if it's something a can make a business out of it. Something I could do for the area around me and a project I can share with my family.


If you are only working 40 hours a week, living "paycheck to paycheck", and "hoping" that you can get into bees so that you can "see" if you "can make a business out of it", it isn't going to work. _That_ I can guarantee.

You are going to have to do something different and make some changes to your attitude and habits. There is no law that says that 40 hours a week is the maximum someone can work, or that you should be able to get everything you think you deserve by working only 40 hours a week. I worked 60-80 hours a week (and more during some parts of the year) for someone else in order to be able to save enough extra money to plant trees and veggies, and buy bees and equipment. Then, I worked on my land- turning soil with a spading fork to make garden areas and digging holes for trees, and working with the bees and building hives and frames. Only working 40 hours a week was a fantasy. My wife works too- more than 40 at her main job, and sometimes has one or two part-time jobs as well...and we wouldn't make it if this weren't the case.

We don't pay for TV, we rarely eat out, we keep expenses to a minimum (my internet is $10/mo. dial-up) to have money for the bees and trees and etc.

If you think you want to make a business of bees, you had better be prepared to make ongoing investments in time, money and effort. And forget the idea of only working 40 hours a week.

I've been doing this for years and haven't broke even yet- it is still costing me more than I make each year. It will be a lot longer before I can recover everything that I've put into it.

If I had money to spare to help someone else get started, and you came to me with that attitude, I'd laugh you out the door.





jwcarlson said:


> I'd love to work *only* 40 hours a week.


There, fixed that for you.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Foxyboxy89, There are some real good ways to start beekeeping on the cheap. I have done everything here I list. Start with a top bar hive you build yourself in about 2.5 hours or less using scrap wood. Don't buy all the beekeeping supplies the catalogues sell. Use a kitchen knife instead of a hive tool. A chisel works too. Don't buy a bee suit. Buy only a veil. Instead of a bee suit, old painters overalls work well. Instead of a beekeeping jacket wear 2 sweatshirts (I still do this!). Regular work gloves are just fine. There are lots of ways to save money if you improvise. What did beekeepers do 100 years ago before there were stores that sold all of the equipment?


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Try to get an old lang hive with some old brood comb in it and use lemon grass oil or swarm lure.....you should have bees after swarming starts. Not a guarantee.....but nothing is. This is how I started and it was basically free, my old hive literally was held together with duct tape.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> There, fixed that for you.


Thank you.


----------



## Matt F (Oct 7, 2014)

Boy, aren't we a crotchety bunch?

foxyboy, I don't know of any grant programs, but there's lots of help here (despite the attitudes herein) if you want to make your equipment on the very-cheap. With some basic skills and tools you can make the boxes, covers, and bottoms. You could buy frames or make those too if your skills are a little more advanced. I'm sure someone in your local club would be happy to help.

You can also set up a swarm trap or learn how to catch a feral hive, again, local beeks will help I'm sure.

Personally if I were on a tight budget I'd buy only frames and a veil. Offer to help out a beekeeper in exchange for the same in return, and I suspect you'll soon find a generous split in your possession. Now's the time, split season is coming up soon!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

foxy:

Just skimmed through the post, maybe this was mentioned but it sounds like a good idea: As a former small business owner, I have offered small stakes in my businesses to investors to raise capital. I can't give you stories of huge successes, but what I can suggest is something similar. Perhaps you could offer family or friends a stake in your honey harvest in exchange for cash to get you started. This might not pan out for the first year, but I don't see a reason why it could not for your second year provided you manage your hives well. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Check out the top bar hives if you want to go real cheap. Built my last one for less than $20 with nothing more than a circular saw and a screw gun and a few nails and the only reason it cost that much was I was in a hurry to build it to house a swarm so I purchased grade stakes for top bars and some corner molding for starter strips. Then read up all you can on swarm trapping.

Not the easiest way to get into the business, but hands down the cheapest.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't blame someone for wanting free stuff. But the failure rate among new beekeepers is high and what I've seen, is the ones most likely to succeed are the ones who invest the most, not just or even in money, but in other things such as time spent researching, and actually being there and doing what needs to be done.

Will giving out grants for someone to start a hive save the bees? No, end effect will be no difference whatsoever.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow Foxyboxy, who knew asking about grants would strick such a nerve with some people. I did get grants for starting my mentorship program and one was definately more trouble then it was worth. No money is free money. My funders has a lot of romantic notions about what beekeeping is. Like some have suggested, start small and with hard work you should be able to make increases with your own stock. My hobby definitely pays for it's self and then some. My advise to you is just do it!


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I plan on getting into it. I am going to get two hives for my first year and expand from there once I gain the experience to maintain with a less likely failure rate. I don't want to overload myself at first while I am learning. I've gotten a lot of good advice (between the not so helpful comments) and I feel I can proceed as I planned before I came across the posts about grants. 

I am really excited about getting started and have already set up visiting some pro's hives. I have read every book I have been able to have access to.


----------



## D-man (Dec 3, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> Doubtful the CSA will help. The Confederate States of America went defunct In 1865


Common misconception. But deception is part of the game. lol


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I have no doubt my 17y/o son will sell enough fire wood tomorrow to buy 4-5 complete hives. It's also not unusual for him to find enough scrape metal in a couple weeks to buy several hives. You only need a few hundred dollars to get started. I bet you could pick up enough aluminum cans this weekend to get started. Look around your place there's always things laying around the house we really don't need any more put them on Craigslist, make a little money and declutter you house. That's just a couple simple ideas on how you could easily make enough extra cash to buy you some bees.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have already started saving up for supplies and buying what I can afford as I can. Due to a house fire I don't really have much to sell but I got some great advice about a local resource that I hadn't even thought about and can gain skills and make profits off of to fund what I need to get started. Again I really do appreciate all the helpful advice I have received. For starting out and not having much experience, the comments here have given me some ideal of what to expect and that advice (despite how some of it was given) will be very helpful in my beekeeping future.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

No one answered my question about "lids". By that was it meant the inner and outer covers for hives?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

foxyboxy89 said:


> No one answered my question about "lids". By that was it meant the inner and outer covers for hives?


Outer covers.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Spectacular! I appreciate the clarification. I think I even have a few books with measurements and can probably find them online if not.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Foxy:

A while back, I ordered a CD from Ebay with some build your own hive plans- poor decision. I found the same plans on the net for free. If you or anyone else would like specific plans, PM me with an email address, and I will send what I have. Also, take a look at the Beekeepers Workshop on YouTube- great stuff there.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Consider building migratory lids. Cheaper and you don't need inner covers.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Haven't figured out how to PM people on this yet. I do have books with a lot of the measurements and I just need to get the wood and tools. I haven't heard of migratory lids but will check it out. If the plans are in the Internet I will probably just find multiple versions and go with the most consistent version. You guys have been so helpful.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Look in any of the bee catalogs- they are simple to build. Even if you buy them you can usually get them for $10. I think Beeline in WA has lower priced woodenware, may want to start their.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

MTN-Bees said:


> Look in any of the bee catalogs- they are simple to build. Even if you buy them you can usually get them for $10. I think Beeline in WA has lower priced woodenware, may want to start their.


If you are close to Beeline you should be able to get wooden ware about as cheap as I could make stuff here.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I just found out about beeline this morning and am excited to get over there and see what they have.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Can someone post the link to all the plans here on Beesource? If no one can find that link, then look on line, just google lang 10 frame hive plans, coates nucs plans, bee hive plans, etc. If that doesn't work then PM me with an email and I will send copies of all the plans I have.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I used Google to search for them and found many plans with all the information and measurements to build. I searched specifically for "Langstroth Hive plans pdf"


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I can list the links that I looked at recently that have interesting info, but all my plans are in pdf format.

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/cut-list-for-the-eightframe-langstroth-hive.html

http://bushfarms.com/bees.htm

http://rustysbees.com/ipm.html


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

foxyboxy - There you go. I purchased my first two, but then have made everything. My first few mediums we call my ghetto nucs. My son and daughter say I am a slum lord to the bees in those hives.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

marshmasterpat said:


> foxyboxy - There you go. I purchased my first two, but then have made everything. My first few mediums we call my ghetto nucs. My son and daughter say I am a slum lord to the bees in those hives.


Love this lol. I am sure I will have plenty of ghetto involved when I get to building.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Beesource plans are all in the _Build-It-Yourself_ area. You can navigate to that area from a link on the left side of the Beesource.com home page, or click here:

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/

While the hive body plans reference box joints, there is no particular reason one must use box joints. I made my hive bodies from those plans but used rabbet joints instead. Even butt joints could be used if rabbet joints don't suit your available tools.


Don't forget to use _glue_!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Face hits palm inch: I didn't even know there were plans here. lol


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Beesource has lots of features beyond the forum itself.

Even '_face hits palm_' smileys ... :doh:


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

lmao. perhaps all the beek research is wearing me down. I'll take a break tomorrow morning/afternoon to build some frames.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I didn't know varroa came in so many sizes:<}


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Looks like I better get my post made before _Barry _comes along with his _big eraser_!
> 
> 
> The State of Tennessee, in cooperation with the Tennessee Beekeepers Association and participating local clubs, does offer a 'hive grant program' to new beekeepers. However, that program limits each recipient to (1) grant hive. Read more details at this participating club page:
> ...


Sorry Rader. Ever heard of the Tennessee Agriculture Enhancement Program (TAEP)? It's a very large "cost share program" for just about any kind of agriculture you can think of, including beekeeping. Beekeepers who meet minimum requirements get a 35% cost share and Beekeepers who are master producers get 50% cost share. I think if you have at least four or five years under your belt, you can also get a honey processing facility at a large "discount". I have had a few folks encourage me to take advantage of the program, but I feel like I'd have to sell my soul in order to do it. It wouldn't feel like my operation, you know, one that *I* built from the ground up. Nothing like seeing an operation pay for itself and make a profit. Anyways, that being said, here is a link: look at application B 
http://www.tn.gov/agriculture/enhancement/


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't know how grants work in the USA but I do know that with any grant there needs to be a business plan and past experience to prove you know what you are doing to get money that will be invested wisely into bees for pollination. I spent a full year just studying about bees before buying nucs and then I spent thousands of dollars on equipment and courses. If you aren't willing to invest money before asking for it, I don't know anyone that would offer help. That is just my opinion. I think it best to buy your own bees first and see if you can keep them alive for a year or 2 and then grow your apiary with whatever help you can get. 
Hope this helped with your question


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> Ever heard of the Tennessee Agriculture Enhancement Program (TAEP)? 

Thanks for the link - I was not aware of TAEP. However, TAEP is not for 'beginners' (see thread title):


>  Minimum requirements to participate: (3) three years beekeeping experience and (10) ten existing colonies. Applicants must report experience and number of hives in the application proposal to be eligible.
> 
> _More here:_
> http://www.tn.gov/agriculture/enhancement/2013PDpdfs/FY13-14HoneBee Criteria.pdf


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> However, TAEP is not for 'beginners' (see thread title):


always got to be right don't you?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Grants are very hard to get and the paperwork and "red tape" is so confusing and lengthy that it is rediculous. I believe it is designed this way.
I built my own hives, captured swarms and split, built more hives, started a business removing honey bees from structures, built more hives, worked 6 days a week for 6 months for three years. FINALLY, I have enough hives that the bees sustain themselves and put a little money in my pocket. This coming winter.... a vacation to Hawaii thanks to the bees and my hard work.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Margot1d said:


> who knew asking about grants would strike such a nerve with some people.


I think that most of the 'attitude' came from the impression that he didn't want to work too hard, and wanted a handout just to "see if it works." Generally speaking, that is a recipe for failure. On the other hand, a significant investment of one's own time, money and sweat, and a determination to _make_ it work, significantly enhances the odds of a business venture becoming successful...which most of the successful people here probably already know. He indicated that he was looking at it as a business venture, and having his mind in the right place _before_ starting out may well be some of the very best assistance he could get. Maybe he didn't need it, maybe he did. In either case, I suspect that the majority of the responses that seemed to have "attitude" in them were intended to be helpful in preparing him for the idea that just buying (or being given) some bees and boxes would be unlikely to be an instant income stream. Think of it more as "tough love" rather than "striking a nerve".


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't take too much of it too heart and understand it's all constructive. My original intention was that I was only looking to see if there actually were grants out there for this. I want to start (in abut a year) with 2 hives. Roughly about $300 for hives was all I was referring to in terms of start up fundIng. I can save that much cash up in that time so its not really a big deal. I know it will be a lot of work and plan on saving money during my year ahead of me while doing my research and before getting any bees. 

I realize my post was lacking in much detail and I would have gotten better responses had I thought out my question and worded it better. 

I really do appreciate all the advice and thanks to all of you.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

foxyboxy89 said:


> I live in Washington state and would love to get funding go begin raising honeybees. Anyone know of any federal or state grants I should look into. It would be my first year and I am hoping the only one I would need financial assistance with.


When I read this post I see someone who is exploring their options, maybe due to having limited resources. The responces I read seem to place judgements that aren't warrented. They seem reactionary and judgemental rather then helpful. 

Being someone who gets grants regularly for educational and community work looking into funding seems smart not lazy.


----------



## foxyboxy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Margot1d said:


> When I read this post I see someone who is exploring their options, maybe due to having limited resources. The responces I read seem to place judgements that aren't warrented. They seem reactionary and judgemental rather then helpful.
> 
> Being someone who gets grants regularly for educational and community work looking into funding seems smart not lazy.


Thank you I appreciate you having a positive response and being understanding.


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

maybe the responses from a few of the bee keepers have to do with chapter 6. Yes I know it has to do with getting money for farming and not bees but it still is relevant in my opinion.
http://mises.org/sites/default/files/Economics in One Lesson_2.pdf
(hey at least its a free book)
On a separate note to help with the original question you might want to spend the money to get "Build Your Own Beekeeping Equipment" http://www.amazon.com/Build-Your-Own-Beekeeping-Equipment/dp/1612120598 its a pretty good book and the author seems to pay attention to the comments section of the webpage, which is nice to see. Sure you can find most if not all the information on the web but in this book its all in one place to reference and the kindle version is less the 10 bucks if you have one. Regardless good luck!


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I sure hope everybody not wanting to let anybody get any help don't come after my social security checks. I have solar and could have gotten $2 dollars a watt when installing it if I wanted to jump through some small hoops. It would have been a much better deal then what I did do. I am glad that I didn't have to mess with the electric company and sign agreements. That said, There are things and projects and poeple that need help. What kind of sociaty we want to live in depends on our attitudes. I guess if the govenment gives walmart and bigg oil money, Farmers money to fence off water ways, crop money to controll the prices, why shouldn't a person see if there is somthing for what they are doing. Some of it is even good for sociaty. Take immunizations, surly all the programs for that is a good thing and not bad. Please don't come after my social security cause my body and mind says ouch when thinking of haveing to try and survive with out it.
Cheers
gww


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

gww said:


> I sure hope everybody not wanting to let anybody get any help don't come after my social security checks. I have solar and could have gotten $2 dollars a watt when installing it if I wanted to jump through some small hoops. It would have been a much better deal then what I did do. I am glad that I didn't have to mess with the electric company and sign agreements. That said, There are things and projects and poeple that need help. What kind of sociaty we want to live in depends on our attitudes. I guess if the govenment gives walmart and bigg oil money, Farmers money to fence off water ways, crop money to controll the prices, why shouldn't a person see if there is somthing for what they are doing. Some of it is even good for sociaty. Take immunizations, surly all the programs for that is a good thing and not bad. Please don't come after my social security cause my body and mind says ouch when thinking of haveing to try and survive with out it.
> Cheers
> gww


Man I want to bite that baited hook so bad.. but it would add nothing to the conversation on thee other hand if you wanted to PM for a response to open up a _respectful dialog _on the topic of how freedom is the absence of coercion and the proper rule of law and government in a Frederic Bastiat sense I would *love *to hear from ya. I have 2.5k of solar as well you can see my tag line for more.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Where are we when folks have no problem openly begging on the world Wide Web? 
Where has the human character in America gone? 
What is the mentality of someone looking to get "funding" to fuel their next life interest? 
How does this mentality translate into other areas of life? 
Someone that accepts money for ANYTHING that they are able enough to get on their own are thieves IMO. 
Get an effing job! 
Maybe the folks at flow hive have opening. I hear they have tons of cash. 
Or do what someone else here has done and write a book, actually an "ebook" on beekeeping for beginners. A total beginner writing books for other stupid beginners to buy. 
Shame on the beggar and the out of control ego that make a beginner write a book. 
This isn't a hobby to everyone you know. For some people, like me, it's frigging hard work. I wouldn't have it any otherway. The hhuman character needs some suffering in order to grow. I've grown a lot. Some have not and never will. 
End rant but still steaming.


----------

